# Old (possibly very old) scooter



## ohdeebee (Oct 19, 2011)

Got this from one of my pickers earlier this week. It looks like its made from iron. Tires are solid rubber, platform is wood. All hardware is square nuts with straight bolts. Anybody ever seen one of these before?


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks very similar to a Hamilton I had, but the platform was pressed steel and had artillery type wheels.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 21, 2011)

With the strap steel construction, I'm guessing early/mid 1920s or a little earlier. That's the same kind of construction used on tricycles from the same time period. I checked the book _Riding Toys_ to see if there was anything like it on the earlier pages, but there wasn't...only some four wheel scooter models from the teens. However, those four wheelers had basically the same construction elements as your two wheeler scooter.

Dave


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

nice scooter are you going t restore it


----------

